# udev wont create sda* nodes [SOLVED]

## quasar

I just changed the motherboard on my system. I booted to a gentoo install cd, chrooted to my root partition and recompiled my kernel with the driver for my new motherboard's sata dirvers. I then successfully booted from my root partition but I cannot mount any other partitions because there are no udev nodes for any of my partitions in /dev. 

```

ls /dev/s* -d

/dev/sg0 /dev/sg1 /dev/shm /dev/stderr /dev/stdin /dev/stdout

```

I don't really understand udev and I thought that nodes like this should  be automagically created by udev. Is there a setting I need to change in udev or did I make a mistake configuring my kernel?

```

dmesg | grep sd

Command line: root=/dev/sda5

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 2930277168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

 sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

EXT3-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

EXT3-fs (sda5): using internal journal

```

Last edited by quasar on Fri Jun 18, 2010 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Generally, nodes for supported hard drives should appear.  A kernel configuration problem should have prevented you from mounting root, but root appears to be mounted.  What is the output of emerge --pretend --verbose sys-fs/udev; emerge --info ; find /etc/udev/rules.d -type f -print | while read f; do echo $f; nl $f; echo; done; find /dev -type b -ls?

----------

## quasar

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-154  USE="extras (-selinux) -test" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Sempron-tm-_Processor_LE-1250-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Jun 2010 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="#seamonkey X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus divx dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fontforge fortran gdbm gif gmedia gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv ipod jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline realmedia reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff timidity truetype unicode usb vorbis wmp x264 xcb xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

     1   # This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

     2   # program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

     3   #

     4   # You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

     5   # line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

       

     6   # PCI device 0x10de:0x0760 (forcedeth)

     7   SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:22:15:b9:63:d8", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

/etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules

     1   # pass all events to the HAL daemon

     2   RUN+="socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event"

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

     1   # This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_cd_rules

     2   # program, run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

     3   #

     4   # You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

     5   # line, and set the $GENERATED variable.

       

     6   # DVDRW_SOHW-1633S (pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-1:0:0:0)

     7   ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

     8   ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

     9   ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

    10   ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

    11   # DVDRW_SOHW-1633S (pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0)

    12   SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

    13   SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

    14   SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

    15   SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

       

    16   # DVDRW_SOHW-1633S (pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-0:0:0:0)

    17   SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom2", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

    18   SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw2", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

    19   SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd2", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

    20   SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw2", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

       

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-bluetooth.rules

     1   # Start/Stop bluetooth service on device insertion. Gentoo specific.

     2   SUBSYSTEM=="bluetooth", KERNEL=="hci[0-9]*", RUN+="bluetooth.sh"

       

     3   # So that normal users can dial out.

     4   SUBSYSTEM=="tty", SUBSYSTEMS=="bluetooth", GROUP="uucp"

/etc/udev/rules.d/.keep_sys-fs_udev-0

```

----------

## chithanh

Do you have TMPFS enabled in your kernel?

----------

## krinn

have a look here : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-829329-highlight-.html

----------

## quasar

Thanks krinn. The problem was that CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 was on.

----------

## krinn

thanks to the community not me, i'm always coming after the battle, so the win is easy...

----------

